# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Handle, research robot, Boston Dynamics, Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Boston Dynamics, Inc.

Home page - bostondynamics.com/handle

----------


## Airicist

The latest "nightmare inducing" Boston Dynamics robots

Published on Jan 31, 2017




> That's how Marc Raibert, founder of Google's Boston Dynamics, described the wheeled robot that he unveiled for the first time today at 3:46.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Handle

Published on Feb 27, 2017




> Handle is a research robot that stands 6.5 ft tall, travels at 9 mph and jumps 4​ ​feet vertically. ​It uses electric power to operate both electric and hydraulic actuators, with a range of about 15 miles on one battery charge. ​​​Handle uses many of the same dynamics, balance and mobile manipulation principles​ found in the quadruped and biped robots we build, but with only about 10 actuated joints, it is significantly less complex. Wheels are efficient on flat surfaces while legs can go almost anywhere: by combining wheels and legs Handle can have the best of both worlds.

----------


## Airicist

Handle robot reimagined

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Handle is a mobile manipulation robot designed for logistics. Handle autonomously performs mixed SKU pallet building and depalletizing after initialization and localizing against the pallets. The on-board vision system on Handle tracks the marked pallets for navigation and finds individual boxes for grasping and placing.
> 
> When Handle places a boxes onto a pallet, it uses force control to nestle each box up against its neighbors.  The boxes used in the video weigh about 5 Kg (12 lbs), but the robot is designed to handle boxes up to (15 Kg) (30 lb).  This version of Handle works with pallets that are 1.2 m deep and 1.7 m tall (48 inches deep and 68 inches tall).

----------

